# A Real Womans Door



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

Posted this sign on my dorm room door before I went to class today...

Hope it gets the point across!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*wtg*

Find one that knows Jesus Christ as Lord an savior .All else will fall in place.Awsome that you love the outdoors .Be well be safe.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

my son is a Jr. at TAMUG

he has all those


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Match making never works Bob.


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

HAHA I am not dating nor settling so NOOO match making here!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so, what is the point? a dude that likes you will now read it and know he aint got a big enough truck for you?


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

Well if he thinks Im worth it he'll work harder


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ohhh... OK Ford F-350 King Ranch enough or something bigger?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

It's not the size, brand, year, or value of the truck... it's whether he opens the door for you to get in it.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> ohhh... OK Ford F-350 King Ranch enough or something bigger?


Nice quick edit J. lol! Were ya skeered?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Nice quick edit J. lol!


:spineyes: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> It's not the size, brand, year, or value of the truck... it's whether he opens the door for you to get in it.


that is a dieing breed. Sad huh.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> that is a dieing breed. Sad huh.


No joke. If you find one of those, you can always get the truck later.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> It's not the size, brand, year, or value of the truck... it's whether he opens the door for you to get in it.


always do that.. on the first date...


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> It's not the size, brand, year, or value of the truck... it's whether he opens the door for you to get in it.


Well put.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> always do that.. on the first date...


LOL. I'm lucky at this point if my husband doesn't drive off while I'm climbing in the truck.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

speckledred said:


> Match making never works Bob.


i was just hoping maybe the 2 of em would come home and polish off these %^&&*&^*^% backyard squirrels

the boy need motivation


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> It's not the size, brand, year, or value of the truck... it's whether he opens the door for you to get in it.


guess that counts me out... mine has 2-wheels and a sissy bar.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

big john o said:


> guess that counts me out... mine has 2-wheels and a sissy bar.


You're ok as long as you don't wear a tshirt saying "If you can read this, the b***ch fell off."


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> No joke. If you find one of those, you can always get the truck later.


 . . . . that's a big-o "IF" in that sentence . . . wg


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

So youre just a tease :tongue:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> You're ok as long as you don't wear a tshirt saying "If you can read this, the b***ch fell off."


nope.... mine reads git on, sit down, shut up, and hang on..... J/K


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> It's not the size, brand, year, or value of the truck... it's whether he opens the door for you to get in it.


I still do that for my wife after 4 years of dating and 7 years of marriage. I was trained young, lol.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I was thinkin' POCTroutman was the hook up but he drives a Yaris. B&P


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

big john o said:


> nope.... mine reads git on, sit down, shut up, and hang on..... J/K


oh dear . . . wg


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> Or the tailgate!
> 
> There J...*that outta get the splittails fired up!* :biggrin:


Amateur.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

the only door a woman should be worried about is the kitchen door and I'll tack it open so there won't be any excuses.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

txgoddess said:


> Amateur.


Bwaaahaaahaaa!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> the only door a woman should be worried about is the kitchen door and I'll tack it open so there won't be any excuses.


That's a better attempt, but still lacking.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Or the tailgate!
> 
> There J...that outta get the splittails fired up!


I don't get it....why the tailgate :spineyes::rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> That's a better attempt, but still lacking.


I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the way Gilbert thinks. Q-Do you know why women's feet are so small?


A-So they can stand closer to the stove.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

why do they call the back of a truck the bed?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> the only door a woman should be worried about is the kitchen door and I'll tack it open so there won't be any excuses.


:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm tell'n Reel Time . . . wg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

And we're off! :rotfl:

What's the difference between a woman and an ostrich?


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

I know you said no matchmaking but D*** we need to meet!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I always heard that guys with giant trucks are compensating for other things......................................................so I stuck with a 2WD :ac550:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

CougarFisher'08 said:


> I know you said no matchmaking but D*** we need to meet!


Better go back to pimping practice, cause you game is weak son! :rotfl::rotfl:

You might as well have said.............Dang girl, you tired? Cause you been running through my mind all day! LMFAO!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

[



Whiskey Girl said:


> I'm tell'n Reel Time . . . wg


oh boy. Y'all are in for it. Reel time is the boss. You know that. Glad I never say anything wrong on this site!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Why do men snore when they lay on their backs? . . . . wg


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Better go back to pimping practice, cause you game is weak son! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dang girl, you tired? Cause you been running through my mind all day! LMFAO!


just as weak.

I got them all, but I had to retire them 15 years ago. Sorry ladies, I am taken.

I know yall will be disappointed to read that. I can cook road kill better than anyone!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

can we get this moved to the jungle?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

and ladies dont forget to submit your pics for the 2cool calendar haha


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I'm Married*

I have been married for 15 years. Opening the door is a yes, putting the seat down is a yes, going fishing without her is a yes, going shopping with her is a yes... Now I know why she stayed with me for so long.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

24Buds said:


> just as weak.
> 
> I got them all, but I had to retire them 15 years ago. Sorry ladies, I am taken.
> 
> I know yall will be disappointed to read that. I can cook road kill better than anyone!


I know I was just making an equal comparison.:tongue: I fixed it.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

big_zugie said:


> can we get this moved to the jungle?


NO! Put ur big girl panties on! . . . wg


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> I know I was just making an equal comparison.:tongue:


LOL, it was right on.

I love cheesy pick up lines. They are the best. What ya got?

Never mind, just start a new thread called cheesiest pick up lines. It should make for some good reading!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I have been married for 15 years. Opening the door is a yes, putting the seat down is a yes, going fishing without her is a yes, going shopping with her is a yes... Now I know why she stayed with me for so long.


Now see - if you would have said this in the jungle, I wouldn't have called you a perv!!!!!! wg


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> NO! Put ur big girl panties on! . . . wg


AAAHHAAHAAHAHAHAAAHAAAAA !!! you got called out by a gurl!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Yall better be glad I haven't called txgirl . . . she's the ball implanter . . . wg


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

hahaha alright i was gonna list some jokes, but didnt want to tick off any of these civil people... WG still havent got your pictures yet for the calendar?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Yall better be glad I haven't called txgirl . . . she's the ball implanter . . . wg


Louie could take her!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

big_zugie said:


> hahaha alright i was gonna list some jokes, but didnt want to tick off any of these civil people... WG still havent got your pictures yet for the calendar?


oh that's right - I gotta find a Santa hat . . . ok . . . back to the jungle . . . wg


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Why do men snore when they lay on their backs? . . . . wg


 I give up...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

big john o said:


> I give up...


As every man should...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm ready! :biggrin:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> It's not the size, brand, year, or value of the truck... it's whether he opens the door for you to get in it.


I'm 37 and haven't met a woman that realized this yet.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

big john o said:


> I give up...


i think shes taking pics for the calendar. :doowapsta


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

coachlaw said:


> I'm 37 and haven't met a woman that realized this yet.


Sure you have. You've met me at least twice.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> LOL. I'm lucky at this point if my husband doesn't drive off while I'm climbing in the truck.


 Now I wound not do that.:smile:


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> LOL. I'm lucky at this point if my husband doesn't drive off while I'm climbing in the truck.





txgoddess said:


> As every man should...


i can see why he would try and drive off.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

NewbieFisher said:


> i can see why he would try and drive off.


Too bad you'll never see why he stays


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Too bad you'll never see why he stays


wut wut


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Too bad you'll never see why he stays


house is in your name? you own the boat? your family owns a ranch?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Too bad you'll never see why he stays


 Yowzza


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

NewbieFisher said:


> house is in your name? you own the boat? your family owns a ranch?


Nope. It's the GPS tracker/shocker I had implanted in him last time he sneaked off.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Like I tell my wife, I am just here to pay for stuff and lift heavy things.....:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Like I tell my wife, I am just here to pay for stuff and lift heavy things.....:biggrin:


Don't forget squishing bugs and changing light bulbs!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

exactly what is your point? what are you trying to say? and furthermore, what are you doing on a social network where frustrated males look for a way to retain their manliness on a computer... when they should be out on working boats, in the Gulf...making a mans living??? votes for a fishing mag ain't worthy of your time....


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Privateer said:


> exactly what is your point? what are you trying to say? and furthermore, what are you doing on a social network where frustrated males look for a way to retain their manliness on a computer when they should be out on working boats, in the Gulf...making a mans living???


Hey Baby! Where you been? . . . wg


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Hey Baby! Where you been? . . . wg


 Hi sweetie! I've been working a slow boat from the Oregon inlet to Port Isabel... and thank you for noticing!


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

I cant grasp the toilet seat thing. Seems to be a prob with EVERY female. Why cant she leave it down when shes done and I leave it up when im done?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Privateer said:


> Hi sweetie! I've been working a slow boat from the Oregon inlet to Port Isabel... and thank you for noticing!


I was thinking about you the other day . . . thought you might have gone drink'n w/o me - glad ur back . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> I cant grasp the toilet seat thing. Seems to be a prob with EVERY female. Why cant she leave it down when shes done and I leave it up when im done?


Leave the seat up next time you sit on the toilet, and then come back and tell me what happened. . . see if you feel like King Ding-A-Ling then . . . wg


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> ohhh... OK Ford F-350 King Ranch enough or something bigger?


Is it a diesel?!
If so then that's a start...then there's the boat issue:

He needs a MAJEK!!!! (and know how to use it)


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> I cant grasp the toilet seat thing. Seems to be a prob with EVERY female. Why cant she leave it down when shes done and I leave it up when im done?


ding-a-ling... its about being considerate where it counts... women love the little details...while we are out concurring the world, they are doing all the small things that really matter!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> Is it a diesel?!
> If so then that's a start...then there's the boat issue:
> 
> He needs a MAJEK!!!! (and know how to use it)


I got the majek stick
I know if I can hit once, I can hit twice


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Leave the seat up next time you sit on the toilet, and then come back and tell me what happened. . . see if you feel like King Ding-A-Ling then . . . wg


Lol I thought there has to be a better reason than that.

Next time I go take a leak im not going to check if the toilet seat is up and let her rip.. A wet toilet seat is worse than no toilet seat... Unless the person before doesnt flush


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I was thinking about you the other day . . . thought you might have gone drink'n w/o me - glad ur back . . . wg


 Had to stay sober for nearly 4 weeks...1st captain ****... I am making up for lost time now though... Hick-up!!!


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Privateer said:


> ding-a-ling... its about being considerate where it counts... women love the little details...while we are out concurring the world, they are doing all the small things that really matter!


that i can live with...


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> Lol I thought there has to be a better reason than that.
> 
> Next time I go take a leak im not going to check if the toilet seat is up and let her rip.. A wet toilet seat is worse than no toilet seat... Unless the person before doesnt flush


if your aim ain't any better than that, ya might want to consult a urologist? or get ex-tenz? LOL!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Privateer said:


> if your aim ain't any better than that, ya might want to consult a urologist? or get ex-tenz? LOL!


His mom should put a cheerio in the toilet.


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

Privateer said:


> exactly what is your point? what are you trying to say? and furthermore, what are you doing on a social network where frustrated males look for a way to retain their manliness on a computer... when they should be out on working boats, in the Gulf...making a mans living??? votes for a fishing mag ain't worthy of your time....


MY THESIS: IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT MY THREAD IS ABOUT....IGNORE IT!!

BECAUSE:
A- I love to watch stubborn you-know-whats try to kill threads and wave your thing around acting like you're bigger and better

B- The remark about men working on boats where they should be- there are many professionals in this society on 2cool.

C- The votes for a fishing mag topic: My dad has taking me fishing ALL OF MY LIFE and raised me the right way. Being a poor college student, the least I can do is raise enough votes to hopefully win the grand prize of a trip to Florida FOR TWO. That would be for my dad and I so for once I could take HIM fishing from my success, not his money.

and simply, C- I LOVE TO FISH!!

for example, If you like football you're MORE than likely going to love to have a fantasy football team. I love fishing so I chat on fishing forums.
^They are linked. CAN YOU TELL WHY???!

CAUSE THEY ARE RELATED!!:idea:

Go try to wreck someone else's thread on a DIFFERENT forum.

Maybe one about menopause. I'm sure they'd love your sexism there.

Thanks and GOODBYE, SIR!!


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

I got nothing..


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

My uncle says that a womens work is anything within 100 yards of the house, but he can afford to say that.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> I love fishing so I chat on fishing forums.


The TTMB is hardly a fishing forum, with all due respect.

Brandon


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> His mom should put a cheerio in the toilet.


 Hi t-goddess! man, I sure have missed you and WG! As for the cheerio...to small a target! Maybe a Honey-Comb? Or a picture of Pelosi in the bottom of the bowl? LOL!


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Privateer said:


> Hi t-goddess! man, I sure have missed you and WG! As for the cheerio...to small a target! Maybe a Honey-Comb? Or a picture of Pelosi in the bottom of the bowl? LOL!


Ha.. Not sure if your male or female but its not as easy as we make it look.. Especially in the morning :wink:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> MY THESIS: IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT MY THREAD IS ABOUT....IGNORE IT!!
> 
> BECAUSE:
> A- I love to watch stubborn you-know-whats try to kill threads and wave your thing around acting like you're bigger and better
> ...


OUCH!... Is that the only post of mine you read? I couldn't "Wave my thing around" if I tried!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> Ha.. Not sure if your male or female but its not as easy as we make it look.. Especially in the morning :wink:


 Yup! in the morning no seat maneuvering works... as for being male or female...I'm a pointer...not a setter...LOL!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

That ain't a "real womans door". If it were, it would say "BIG boat". Who gives a **** about a silly truck. Everyone has one of those.

B


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> The TTMB is hardly a fishing forum, with all due respect.
> 
> Brandon


x2....where aggiemulletboy to get her under control hahah


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> That ain't a "real *fisherwomans* door". If it were, it would say "BIG boat". Who gives a **** about a silly truck. Everyone *can buy* one of those.
> 
> B


fixed it fer ya!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

OK rut-row...I see ya lurking...come on and hit me while I'm down...


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> That ain't a "real womans door". If it were, it would say "BIG boat". Who gives a **** about a silly truck. Everyone has one of those.
> 
> B


Agreed! :brew:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> I always heard that guys with giant trucks are compensating for other things......................................................so I stuck with a 2WD :ac550:


yikes...that explains a lot. My ex has 2 large trucks...  no boat:rotfl:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> Posted this sign on my dorm room door before I went to class today...
> 
> Hope it gets the point across!


Well, if that is what you are looking for, then you are looking in the wrong place. Sorry, but an ALL WOMENS' dorm is probably not the best place to pick up a guy! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Anyways, back to the hijacking, 
It's really sad how few guys will give up their seat on the bus for a woman! (The bus routes around campus (A&M)) Most of the guys around here will just sit on their arse and not even think twice about the women standing around them. My generation is in trouble...


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Privateer said:


> OK rut-row...I see ya lurking...come on and hit me while I'm down...


lol!!! man i was trying SO HARD to stay off this topic...but i WAS invited...lol truth is... I do have an opinion on all this but its changed several times as i have read all the comments... I really don't wanna offend and im pretty sure what im thinking would...but...its simple as this...getting back to the thread topic...a real woman's door? I consider myself a "real woman" but i sure as he** dont leave notes on my DOOR letting people know where they can find me...Its cute i guess... So to say its a REAL womans door is perhaps not the appropriate description... i was thinking cool chick or something along those lines... BTW I think its great you are trying to win that trip for you and your dad! Hope ya get it! That's an awesome thing to do for him.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Cody C said:


> Well, if that is what you are looking for, then you are looking in the wrong place. Sorry, but an ALL WOMENS' dorm is probably not the best place to pick up a guy! :rotfl::rotfl:


No, but I bet it works well in a predominantly male fishing forum.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

All the purdy ladies are on this thread!

Howdy Purdy Ladies 

If I wasn't so happily married I'd be honored to open a door for y'all.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

hey its after 5? shouldnt yall be somewhere ???


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Why do men snore when they lay on their backs? . . . . wg


Because the woman on top ain't doing her job right


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

How come the purdy ladies don't say howdy back? Now thats just being rude.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> Because the woman on top ain't doing her job right


ROTFLMAO....so much of this content cracks me up... WOW! :rotfl: (hes asleep isnt he? job well done) 'nuff said.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

back to the kitchen.....


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

big_zugie said:


> back to the kitchen.....


whats for dinner? :rotfl:


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

rut_row said:


> whats for dinner? :rotfl:


haha ah we think we can turn jokes around now huh?


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

big_zugie said:


> haha ah we think we can turn jokes around now huh?


AHHHH so you do acknowledge that THAT just happened...


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Shake and Bake


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> You're ok as long as you don't wear a tshirt saying "If you can read this, the b***ch fell off."


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

df20


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Sure you have. You've met me at least twice.


I meant single ladies. You is merried.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

reelthreat said:


> Because the woman on top ain't doing her job right


Good try honey - NOT!!! . . . wg


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

damnn the luck! the one day i take off to go skydiving and a fun thread pops up!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

bobbyoshay said:


> damnn the luck! the one day i take off to go skydiving and a fun thread pops up!


Oh heck . . . we've done moved to the jungle . . . wg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

bobbyoshay said:


> damnn the luck! the one day i take off to go skydiving and a fun thread pops up!


Dude...a day jump..you must be ARMY! :smile:

Been seeing you boys simple formations out that way!

Call me! :biggrin:

J/K


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Dude...a day jump..you must be ARMY! :smile:
> 
> J/K


nah.....just a regular joe that likes to jump! sure was a gorgeous day for it! i think we need a 2cool gathering at the dropzone......and the a bunch of :brew: afterwards :doowapsta


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> You're ok as long as you don't wear a tshirt saying "If you can read this, the b***ch fell off."


But what if I drive a mo-ped, have no front teeth, no money in the bank, no learnin, an I-que as gud as a forth grader, 1 bad leg, half a head of hare, a lazy eye, webbed feet and a dog with the same name as I? Is i still ok if i opin the dore on me mo-ped?

By the way daddys lil fishin chick, nice sign!! There are not many women out there that actually do that anymore, just know that you are ONE-OF-A-KIND and that one man will be lucky to find you some day if he hasn't already!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't believe I just read this whole thread. I want my 5 minutes back.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

goodwood said:


> I can't believe I just read this whole thread. I want my 5 minutes back.


:doowapsta


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> Is it a diesel?!
> If so then that's a start...then there's the boat issue:
> 
> He needs a MAJEK!!!! (and know how to use it)


it'll be Magic if his works



Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> MY THESIS: IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT MY THREAD IS ABOUT....IGNORE IT!!
> 
> BECAUSE:
> A- I love to watch stubborn you-know-whats try to kill threads and wave your thing around acting like you're bigger and better
> ...


Good on ya. Hope you win the trip. Sounds like fun. As for privateer you need to get to know him. I think he was just pushin your buttons. Its what we all do. (all but me):cheers:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> No, but I bet it works well in a predominantly male fishing forum.


That's what I was a'thinking.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Why is it when little chick posts, it gets 1000 of views, 100's of replies and one was even deleted rightfully so.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> Posted this sign on my dorm room door before I went to class today...
> 
> Hope it gets the point across!


i love it!!!...........you GO!! girl.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

24Buds said:


> Why is it when little chick posts, it gets 1000 of views, 100's of replies and one was even deleted rightfully so.


What was deleted?


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

i must say..........all of this...........over a simple sign on a ladies door....................wow


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Pasadena1944 said:


> What was deleted?


pm on the way. It just doesn't fit in here.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

It's pathetic really. Just like when a woman posts on a shooting/gun forum, guys that post once a quarter sudddenly want to greet and have discussions. LOL I bet a lot of get keyboards slobered all over. You'd think these guys had never seen a woman. Hmmm...maybe they haven't.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Privateer said:


> exactly what is your point? what are you trying to say? and furthermore, what are you doing *on a social network where frustrated males look for a way to retain their manliness on a computer*... ....


this gets my vote for post of the week.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Why is it when little chick posts, it gets 1000 of views, 100's of replies and one was even deleted rightfully so.


Has somethin to do with the part of our body we think wit!! If WG post provocative pictures of herself with a fish we might look at here threads!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

boyk007 said:


> Has somethin to do with the part of our body we think wit!! If WG post provocative pictures of herself with a fish we might look at here threads!


OK wg, give it a shot. Lets see if boy007 is right.:cheers:


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Now here's a real womans door!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

24Buds said:


> OK wg, give it a shot. Lets see if boy007 is right.:cheers:


Why are yall mess'n with me this early in the morning . . . . .

for one thing 24Buds . . . . I've already showed a picture of my smoker

as for boy007. . . . I could give a rats arse if you look at my threads. . . . just say'n . . . wg


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> Because the woman on top ain't doing her job right


Someone owes me a new laptop! Mines smoking and sparking from the coffee I just spit all over it.

I agree with the comment about every thread started by lil chick, shes like a farmer with a feed bucket!

BTW, I still open my wifes door to this day, dying breed I must say.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

yakfinaddict said:


> But what if I drive a mo-ped, have no front teeth, no money in the bank, no learnin, an I-que as gud as a forth grader, 1 bad leg, half a head of hare, a lazy eye, webbed feet and a dog with the same name as I? Is i still ok if i opin the dore on me mo-ped?


Sorry... you're the reason I moved out of East Texas.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Why are yall mess'n with me this early in the morning . . . . .
> 
> for one thing 24Buds . . . . I've already showed a picture of my smoker
> 
> as for boy007. . . . I could give a rats arse if you look at my threads. . . . just say'n . . . wg


We mess with you cause we like you. I did like your smoker. Maybe this needs to go into the cheesy pick up lines in the jungle.

"hey gurl, got a smoker?"

Think that would work?

Yea I didn't think so.:cheers:


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> as for boy007. . . . I could give a rats arse if you look at my threads. . . . just say'n . . . wg


So much anger, why. Maybe we could meet and talk about your hostility :brew:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

coachlaw said:


> I meant single ladies. You is merried.


LOL! Thanks for the clarification. I know one. She's a teacher in Lufkin. Single, too. A lot nicer than I am, though.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

24Buds said:


> We mess with you cause we like you. I did like your smoker. Maybe this needs to go into the cheesy pick up lines in the jungle.
> 
> "hey gurl, got a smoker?"
> 
> ...


I'll get go'n here inna little bit . . . need to let this caffine iv flush out the pino from last night . . . gotta play post some music . . . JQ put another show together for us . . . wg


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> LOL! Thanks for the clarification. I know one. She's a teacher in Lufkin. Single, too. A lot nicer than I am, though.


nicer than you? Well that doesn't say much......


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Dude...and I thought the B Listers could **** on a thread! :rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Dude...and I thought the B Listers could **** on a thread! :rotfl:


You talkin about me? LOL

She knows I am just messin with her!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> nicer than you? Well that doesn't say much......


I've always been nice to coach. In fact, I've been relatively nice to YOU. I'll have to re-evaluate that course of action.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I've always been nice to coach. In fact, I've been relatively nice to YOU. I'll have to re-evaluate that course of action.


Does this mean I am off the Christmas card list?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

24Buds said:


> Does this mean I am off the Christmas card list?


I think EastTxGoddess is saying you're lower than toilet paper! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> Does this mean I am off the Christmas card list?


It means that you're almost on the Bevo&Pevo list. You do NOT want to be there. Harbormaster is closing in on the list, too.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'm on a boat!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I'm on a boat!


Got your flippy flops


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> It means that you're almost on the Bevo&Pevo list. You do NOT want to be there. Harbormaster is closing in on the list, too.


What is the Bevo&Pevo list? Is it something that I would want to stay off of or be on?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> It means that you're almost on the Bevo&Pevo list. You do NOT want to be there. Harbormaster is closing in on the list, too.


Hey wait a sec. I send my deepest apology. I am sorry. Will you find in in your big heart to forgive me. Can I buy you a beer?:brew2:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Pasadena1944 said:


> What is the Bevo&Pevo list? Is it something that I would want to stay off of or be on?


It's where B&P, MasterCylinder, Cartman, and the like reside. It's the list of people who'd receive hot welding slag down the back of their pants if the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> Hey wait a sec. I send my deepest apology. I am sorry. Will you find in in your big heart to forgive me. Can I buy you a beer?:brew2:


I don't drink beer, but I'll take a crown and coke.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> It's where B&P, MasterCylinder, Cartman, and the like reside. It's the list of people who'd receive hot welding slag down the back of their pants if the opportunity presented itself.


Uh OH! :ac550:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

best door for a woman to go thru is the truck door while driving on the freeway at 90mph


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> best door for a woman to go thru is the truck door while driving on the freeway at 90mph


must be a ****...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gilbert said:


> best door for a nasty mouthed woman to go thru is the truck door while driving on the freeway at 90mph


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

A seal walks into a club..........


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Good try honey - NOT!!! . . . wg


 i still want to know why its necessary to sign your name or initials of your handle after every post? not just whiskey girl, wg, but alot of others. its pretty obvious who wrote it, your names are on the top of the freaking post.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

NewbieFisher said:


> i still want to know why its necessary to sign your name or initials of your handle after every post? not just whiskey girl, wg, but alot of others. its pretty obvious who wrote it, your names are on the top of the freaking post.


Good question! I think maybe it comes from the old DOS days when everything was done......well...nevermind!

Let 'em finish folding the clothes in the dryer so they can put another load in the warsher...then maybe they'll have time to ponder an answer to the question!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's a real woman's door!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Good question! I think maybe it comes from the old DOS days when everything was done......well...nevermind!
> 
> Let 'em finish folding the clothes in the dryer so they can put another load in the warsher...then answer the question! Q


wurd.

you ask them a question and they take forever answering it thus not getting house work done.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

big john o said:


> must be a ****...


 . . . he is . . . wg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gilbert said:


> wurd.
> 
> you ask them a question and they take forever answering it thus not getting house work done.


That's what I'm talkin 'bout!

And then I see this? WT? Do they live in a pig pen or what? Get busy young lady...I wanna smell the rubber burning on that vacuum cleaner belt!



easttxgoddess said:


> It means that you're almost on the Brooks and Dunn list. You do NOT want to be there. Harbormaster is closing in on the list, too.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> That's what I'm talkin 'bout!
> 
> And then I see this? WT? Do they live in a pig pen or what? Get busy young lady...I wanna smell the rubber burning on that vacuum cleaner belt!


LOL. You may be baitin', but I ain't bitin'. Isn't it about time for meds and bingo in the rec room?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

NewbieFisher said:


> i still want to know why its necessary to sign your name or initials of your handle after every post? not just whiskey girl, wg, but alot of others. its pretty obvious who wrote it, your names are on the top of the freaking post.


NF . . . when you start learning how to properly punctuate in your posts, then you can start worrying about what "W.G." does in "W.G.'s" posts . . . wg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

easttxgoddess said:


> LOL. You may be baitin', but I ain't *****in'. Isn't it about time for burpees and up/downs in the rec room?


Ahhhhh...another **** lover? I could tell by the avatar pic! You have a problem with aged indians huh?

You splittails really should go somewhere else to play this! Maybe a BASS/Yankee board or something...we used to do this for a.....well...whatever...we used to do this for fun!

Amateurs! Bwaaahaaahaaa


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> NF . . . when you start learning how to properly punctuate in your posts, then you can start worrying about what "W.G." does in "W.G.'s" posts . . . wg


i see all the women foke are synched up. he77 to be in their households.
and if i have to start using proper punctuation, you have to change your name to "snobbywinedrinkingwhiner". leave the whiskey to the ones who dont waste it with cokes


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

NewbieFisher said:


> i see all the women foke are synched up. he77 to be in their households.
> and if i have to start using proper punctuation, you have to change your name to "snobbywinedrinkingwhiner". leave the whiskey to the ones who dont waste it with cokes


LOL!! No need to get your knickers in a knot, honey . . . but I do love my wine, and occasionally I like to whine . . . just say'n . . . but, do like my whiskey a little rocky w/a twist of lime . . . wg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Whiskey Girl said:


> LOL!! No need to get your knickers in a knot, honey . . . but I do love my wine, and occasionally I like to whine . . . just say'n . . . but, do like my whiskey a little rocky w/a twist of lime . . . wg


I rest my case! Good oogly boogly...WT?  :biggrin:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

NewbieFisher said:


> i still want to know why its necessary to sign your name or initials of your handle after every post? not just whiskey girl, wg, but alot of others. its pretty obvious who wrote it, your names are on the top of the freaking post.


Not sure why people do that either. Weird.................... SS


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Not sure why people do that either. Weird.................... SS


There ya go!!!! . . . wg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Whiskey Girl said:


> There ya go!!!! . . . wg


And hear we am! dh


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

what was this thread about?

Beer is good.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> And here we am! DH


And we have a 2nd'd!!! Now see . . . a man like you deserves to have a woman that'll fold clothes for you . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

24Buds said:


> what was this thread about?
> 
> Beer is good.


Huh? . . . wg


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

24Buds said:


> what was this thread about?
> 
> Beer is good.


It started out kind of melon-choly... :cheers:


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> It's where B&P, MasterCylinder, Cartman, and the like reside. It's the list of people who'd receive *hot welding slag down the back of their pants *if the opportunity presented itself.


Not a list I want to be on....LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Whiskey Girl said:


> And we have a 2nd'd!!! Now see . . . a man like you deserves to have a woman that'll fold clothes for you . . . wg


Got one...she's also my best friend...and the leader of our entire crew! She knows and remembers every engagement we're involved in from school functions to league to tournament to swim team to......

Try it! :biggrin:

Where ya'll go? Watching soaps...cleaning...vacuuming? You go girls!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> Got one...she's also my best friend...and the leader of our entire crew! She knows and remembers every engagement we're involved in from school functions to league to tournament to swim team to......
> 
> Try it! :biggrin:
> 
> Where ya'll go? Watching soaps...cleaning...vacuuming? You go girls!


Watchin' soaps, eatin' bonbons, and yakkin' on the phone... also known as processing payroll, running cash flow reports, and negotiating with the IRS.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

easttxgoddess said:


> Watchin' soaps, eatin' bonbons, and yakkin' on the phone... also known as processing payroll, running cash flow reports, and negotiating with the IRS.


Put the dishes in the dishwasher and vacuum before you leave!

Good girl! :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Watchin' soaps, eatin' bonbons, and yakkin' on the phone... also known as processing payroll, running cash flow reports, and negotiating with the IRS.


Cut me a check before you get to Harbors dishes!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Cut me a check before you get to Harbors dishes!


Dont confuse her...she's skirting dangerously close to overload now...blond hair dontcha know! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Cut me a check before you get to Harbors dishes!


I can guarantee Harbors dishes won't get done by me before I cut you a check.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Watchin' soaps, eatin' bonbons, and yakkin' on the phone... also known as processing payroll, running cash flow reports, and negotiating with the IRS.


. . . . yes . . . payroll is due Monday . . . updating securities systems report for the SAO, upgrading financial software system, the LAR won't go away, and since when did the legislative session start in September, meeting after the real job to prepare for a catering event for a couple doctors and 100 of their guests, then I get to stop at the watering hole and jump into a bottle of Crown, and when I decide I want to go home, I'll think about when I'll fold my own dang clothes. That's after I hug my best friend. . . wg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

easttxgoddess said:


> I can guarantee Harbors dishes won't get done by me before I cut you a check.


Well...just do whatever...then cut the young man a check!

We'll settle later Haute...I'll take one for the team! :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . . yes . . . payroll is due Monday . . . updating securities systems report for the SAO, upgrading financial software system, the LAR won't go away, and since when did the legislative session start in September, meeting after the real job to prepare for a catering event for a couple doctors and 100 of their guests, then I get to stop at the watering hole and jump into a bottle of Crown, and when I decide I want to go home, I'll think about when I'll fold my own dang clothes. That's after I hug my best friend. . . wg


I have to process payroll so that they get their checks every Friday... and time doesn't end until Wednesday... and the checks are printed offsite and couriered in. Not sure who came up with that system, but it wasn't an accountant. I can guarantee that at LEAST one man will miss punches and/or "forget" to turn in sick/vacation and I'll have to process a manual paycheck. They're pretty dang lucky that I'm so efficient.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I have to process payroll so that they get their checks every Friday... and time doesn't end until Wednesday... and the checks are printed offsite and couriered in. Not sure who came up with that system, but it wasn't an accountant. I can guarantee that at LEAST one man will miss punches and/or "forget" to turn in sick/vacation and I'll have to process a manual paycheck. They're pretty dang lucky that I'm so efficient.


ditto . . . I've already found some missed clock-ins . . . yep, it was a man . . . maybe he'll do better changing the oil in my truck and rotating the tires while I go get a pedi :biggrin: . . . just trying to make it to the Crown a little quicker . . . wg


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Whiskey Girl said:


> ditto . . . I've already found some missed clock-ins . . . yep, it was a man . . . maybe he'll do better changing the oil in my truck and rotating the tires while I go get a pedi :biggrin: . . . just trying to make it to the Crown a little quicker . . . wg


It amazes me that some of these folks are able to get out of bed and take a shower without strangling themselves with the shower curtain.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> It amazes me that some of these folks are able to get out of bed and take a shower without strangling themselves with the shower curtain.


I had to remove my shower curtain....


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

24Buds said:


> I had to remove my shower curtain....


 . . . did you fold it before you put it away? . . . wg


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I had to remove my shower curtain....


Thought I was the only one. Whew! That thing dang near killed me.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I have to process payroll so that they get their checks every Friday... and time doesn't end until Wednesday... and the checks are printed offsite and couriered in. Not sure who came up with that system, but it wasn't an accountant. I can guarantee that at LEAST one man will miss punches and/or "forget" to turn in sick/vacation and I'll have to process a manual paycheck. They're pretty dang lucky that I'm so efficient.





Whiskey Girl said:


> ditto . . . I've already found some missed clock-ins . . . yep, it was a man . . . maybe he'll do better changing the oil in my truck and rotating the tires while I go get a pedi :biggrin: . . . just trying to make it to the Crown a little quicker . . . wg


someone put in the time to trained you two well. are you gun shy? I could use a new retriever.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> someone put in the time to trained you two well. are you gun shy? I could use a new retriever.


 . . . sorry can't help you . . . shot my birds last weekend, and my good friend Rosco picked'm up for me. This weekend, kick'n back on the Tiki deck with the flat fish . . . oh . . . and I have a 2Cool Man-Up calendar to publish . . . wg


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

this thread is still going! anything good happen in the past 7 pages?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

big_zugie said:


> this thread is still going! anything good happen in the past 7 pages?


No, not really.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

24Buds said:


> what was this thread about?
> 
> Beer is good.


Beer is good! We had "safety meeting" during lunch! :cheers:


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> It's not the size, brand, year, or value of the truck... it's whether he opens the door for you to get in it.


The voice of wisdom....are you listening Meredith?


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . . yes . . . payroll is due Monday . . . updating securities systems report for the SAO, upgrading financial software system, the LAR won't go away, and since when did the legislative session start in September, meeting after the real job to prepare for a catering event for a couple doctors and 100 of their guests, then I get to stop at the watering hole and jump into a bottle of Crown, and when I decide I want to go home, I'll think about when I'll fold my own dang clothes. That's after I hug my best friend. . . wg





txgoddess said:


> I have to process payroll so that they get their checks every Friday... and time doesn't end until Wednesday... and the checks are printed offsite and couriered in. Not sure who came up with that system, but it wasn't an accountant. I can guarantee that at LEAST one man will miss punches and/or "forget" to turn in sick/vacation and I'll have to process a manual paycheck. They're pretty dang lucky that I'm so efficient.


its pretty obvious neither of yall know how to manage your time very well. if you would get off the internet, swinging your "things" around, saying "look at me", you might have been done with your work by now and we wouldnt have to listen to the biatchen.:headknock


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> LOL! Thanks for the clarification. I know one. She's a teacher in Lufkin. Single, too. A lot nicer than I am, though.


That's not hard! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

NewbieFisher said:


> its pretty obvious neither of yall know how to manage your time very well. if you would get off the internet, swinging your "things" around, saying "look at me", you might have been done with your work by now and we wouldnt have to listen to the biatchen.:headknock


ohhh i just started my popcorn:dance::dance::dance: ill be sitting here cleaning reels and watch tx and WG get wild


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*the breed*

I heard someone said once that the breed of men that were courteous to women started to die off when women decided to wear the pants around the house. 

I think a lady can mold her man to be a gentlemen by asking nicely. Most mother's do it with their sons, there is no reason why wife or a girfriend shouldn't be able to. There are always exceptions. 



24Buds said:


> that is a dieing breed. Sad huh.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

NewbieFisher said:


> its pretty obvious neither of yall know how to manage your time very well. if you would get off the internet, swinging your "things" around, saying "look at me", you might have been done with your work by now and we wouldnt have to listen to the biatchen.:headknock


You ain't gotta listen to ****. You could always go do something productive. You talk a mean game from your mom's basement. Pull up your sweatpants, pull down your Justin Bieber tshirt, grab your pokemon cards and go play with your little friends. Nobody requires you to be here.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> You ain't gotta listen to ****. You could always go do something productive. You talk a mean game from your mom's basement. Pull up your sweatpants, pull down your Justin Bieber tshirt, grab your pokemon cards and go play with your little friends. Nobody requires you to be here.


Ahhhahahahahahahahah. You got punked.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

wow


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> You ain't gotta listen to ****. You could always go do something productive. You talk a mean game from your mom's basement. Pull up your sweatpants, pull down your Justin Bieber tshirt, grab your pokemon cards and go play with your little friends. Nobody requires you to be here.


ha..VERY easy to see why youd get left outside the truck. i bet your parents had to tie pork chops around your neck to get the dog to play with you too. 
oh, btw, mom died 3 years ago. dad died 2 years before that. 
and *** is a pokemon card? you got some weird habits lady.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> You ain't gotta listen to ****. You could always go do something productive. You talk a mean game from your mom's basement. Pull up your sweatpants, pull down your Justin Bieber tshirt, grab your pokemon cards and go play with your little friends. Nobody requires you to be here.





saltwatersensations said:


> Ahhhahahahahahahahah. You got punked.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Don't mess with 2cool women. Feisty !!!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

NewbieFisher said:


> ha..VERY easy to see why youd get left outside the truck. i bet your parents had to tie pork chops around your neck to get the dog to play with you too.
> oh, btw, mom died 3 years ago. dad died 2 years before that.
> and *** is a pokemon card? you got some weird habits lady.


your a real cool guy....must get all the ladies i bet?

sorry to hear about your parents.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Wow, reading this thread makes me even more thankful for the wife I have....


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Don't mess with 2cool women. Feisty !!!


LOL!! Just for that he doesn't get to be in the Man-Up calendar . . . wg


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Yes it does*



Bocephus said:


> Wow, reading this thread makes me even more thankful for the wife I have....


X2


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

OK, guys. It's been a fun diversion from a bad day. I've gotta wrap things up here at work and head north to visit the grandparents. Hope you all have a good weekend. GROUP HUG! :brew:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Yeah*



Bocephus said:


> Wow, reading this thread makes me even more thankful for the wife I have....


And just in case you ever hear me greet my wife "What's up G2?" I'm just talking to her boobs.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> OK, guys. It's been a fun diversion from a bad day. I've gotta wrap things up here at work and head north to visit the grandparents. Hope you all have a good weekend. GROUP HUG! :brew:


did you just grab my ***?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> OK, guys. It's been a fun diversion from a bad day. I've gotta wrap things up here at work and head north to visit the grandparents. Hope you all have a good weekend. GROUP HUG! :brew:


Peace Out . . . wg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gilbert said:


> did you just grab my ***?


That was Lippy...he always does that! 



Bocephus said:


> Wow, reading this thread makes me even more thankful for the wife I have....


Yep...we just don't realize how lucky we are sometimes! :rotfl:

Ever see a woman operate a weedeater or a hedgetrimmer? UGLY!


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm your huckleberry!


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I know I am way late.....but I am from EastTexas and I have all my well all most all my teeth!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

coachlaw said:


> I'm 37 and haven't met a woman that realized this yet.


Trust me, they're out there...just keep looking.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*ROFLMAO*



txgoddess said:


> You ain't gotta listen to ****. You could always go do something productive. You talk a mean game from your mom's basement. Pull up your sweatpants, pull down your Justin Bieber tshirt, grab your pokemon cards and go play with your little friends. Nobody requires you to be here.


That's what I am talking about.. get'em


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

This thread is sooooooooooooo 2 months ago. Too bad you cant bump threads down.


----------

